# Paint coat pattern?



## Idyllic_equine (Nov 24, 2018)

I'm definitely not an expert when it comes to paint coat patterns, and i know its important to know the horses genes when trying to determine a pattern. Can anyone make a rough guess on this guys coat? He isn't registered but i was told his parents are, im only 14 so i dont have access to any pedigrees. I was thinking maybe tovero, give me your opinions. (He was rescued a month ago so he has some filling out to do)


----------



## AndalusianRobyn (Nov 27, 2017)

Could be tovero.. I definitely think there are multiple genes at work here!


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Most likely tovero for the white markings. He kinda looks varnish roan on his face. I wonder if he is a pintaloosa.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I would call him a pintoloosa. I think he is cross bred.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Here is a coat pattern guide for paint horses, if you want to look at it.
Coat Patterns | APHA


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

I don't know about the color pattern - but I do know with whites around his eyes like that, like people have, he's either appy or part appy. They're, IIRC, the only breed of horse that has that white portion visible like human's do.

Is his name Freckles?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

The draft mare I have that has mottling on her nose and various other parts has the sclera showing. While it isn't recognized as a trait in other breeds it does happen but with this horses coloring having appy in his background wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Yeah, I was thinking it COULD happen in other horses, just wasn't a consistent trait, etc. LOL 

It IS kinda... freaky? to look at a horse with eyes like that and it take a second for your brain to register what's so different about them - it's that almost 'human' looking eye. (Human looking only on first blush - obviously there's a TON of huge differences in appearance) Most animals don't have a white sclera.

But yeah, I'm with you and everyone else who's mentioned it - I'd bet he has some appy in him. And frankly, I find him quite handsome OP. You say he has some filling out to do, but I see NOTHING wrong with him. He's gorgeous! How's his attitude? Friendly, stand offish? Worried? Or did he manage to get rescued unscathed, emotionally? He's just lovely to look at.

NOT TO DERAIL THE THREAD BUT: LOL

Everyone I know with an appy or an appy cross will in one breath complain loudly about their horse, then turn around and give them high praise. They apparently have some exasperating personality traits. I've only been around Siesta, JH's senior horse, and Siesta is retired, rather elderly. He goes with us on rides on their place, but he's the loose horse. He's the old man in the back of the church that winds up the little kids by making faces at them and playing peek a boo, then chuckling when they get into mischief and get in trouble with mom or dad.

He's a wind up merchant. He and old Supes hang back at the very back together, heads down, side by side - they look like they're talking to each other, old man to old man... then he'll get a wild hair, and come trotting up to the lead, flirt with Trigger, then TAKE OFF RUNNING, bucking, and farting. It's a massive PITA, but it's funny and it taught me to control my horse when tempted to run. LOL


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'd be the odd one out. Mine belonged on a pedestal and I wish I had never sold her. Biggest. Regret. Ever. Never thought I'd own one because of all the complaints I'd heard but some trickery in Texas at an auction meant the TB that my friend purchased with me in mind was a dyed Appy. When her crappy coat shed there was a beautiful blanket underneath.


----------



## humanartrebel1020 (Nov 12, 2018)

Overo > Sabino-White.
Homozygous.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

@AtokaGhosthorse from the limited Appy experience I've had (3 horses with totally different personalities) I'd say hating them and loving them in the same breath is a perfect description! 

Can Paint horses not have the speckling like this horse has? I thought that was Sabino.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't think he necessarily has any Appaloosa in him. I think he certainly has sabino. If anything else, I don't know. But sabino can cause roaning like that. 

I had a wonderful tovero Paint horse with roaning and my best guess he was sabino with tobiano. He also had eye whites. It never bothered me, I think it made him look expressive! He was one of the best horses I ever had.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

I know I've seen eye whites in paints, and pretty sure I've seen them in solid horses, too. I don't think it's just an Appaloosa trait.


----------



## Idyllic_equine (Nov 24, 2018)

I never thought about the possibility of some appy in there. He's an extremely great one to ride though! No attitude adjustments needed.😁


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

The white would need to show when the eyes aren't turned and be very prominent for it to be considered white sclera. Yes, sabino can cause roaning in the spots but with the white, the varnish look to the face and what looks like mottling on the undercarriage makes it look like Appy is possible. Could be that isn't mottling and the white is just that picture and the roaning from sabino or mix of genes. Just possibilities worth mentioning.


----------



## equestrianwife (Dec 15, 2016)

Definitely looks more Appy than Paint.


----------



## Lozzle (Dec 18, 2018)

Not an expert on paint patterning, but just wanted to say, I've had 4 horses over time that had the white schlera showing, and none was Appy. One was a pinto, one thoroughbred, one clydie X tb, the other tb X Irish draft. None of these horses were related. I seem to have a thing for them, lol! All were just one eye, but I've seen it on both eyes in non appys as well. I certainly wouldn't go judging he's Appy on that personally.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I've seen many horses with a white sclera- often chestnuts. 

I think he could be appaloosa or sabino. 

Sabino |


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes, my Teddy is a chestnut with a wide white blaze, and he has white sclera. He is supposedly a QH-Welsh cross, so no Appy in him.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

I know it as pig-eyed. The last horse i saw with it was a bay with a white stripe and two socks. 

I grew up with the old wives tale that you should avoid a horse that has white sclera showing as it will be bad tempered, hard to handle and unpredictable. Probably comes from most horses showing it when they're acting that way.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Caledonian said:


> I grew up with the old wives tale that you should avoid a horse that has white sclera showing as it will be bad tempered, hard to handle and unpredictable. Probably comes from most horses showing it when they're acting that way.


Probably. Teddy has the sweetest nature and is easy to handle. He is not unpredictable, but he has anxiety that builds up and can explode if you don't know how to keep him calm. It's pretty predictable though.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

ACinATX said:


> Probably. Teddy has the sweetest nature and is easy to handle. He is not unpredictable, but he has anxiety that builds up and can explode if you don't know how to keep him calm. It's pretty predictable though.



yeh, ive met hundreds of horses without the white in sclera who are terrible to handle and multiple with the white, who are gems. :smile: 

Prince, the bay, unfortunately wasn't one of them LOL.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Okay, I am missing something apparently. What is the white sclera everyone is talking about? I know it's in regard to the eyes of course, but I'm not seeing anything unusual in the photo?


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Okay, I am missing something apparently. What is the white sclera everyone is talking about? I know it's in regard to the eyes of course, but I'm not seeing anything unusual in the photo?



It does sort of look like a white sclera but could it possibly just be some sort of reflection? I even got out the magnifying glass and am not sure. Oh well.


Nice horse, OP. Great withers!


----------

